# How is it all going?



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

So as mentioned in the other thread I thought we could have a thread open to have open non-judgemental discussions about the differences in our businesses, why we do things we do and different tips and hints!

Perhaps we can all help each other out in different departments!

I would like this to remain a 'good' thread, with a proper discussion, no slating, but if you disagree with something, then say and explain and offer suggestions...

Also everyone does things differently and we're not all going to agree on everything, but I just thought it would be good to have an outlet place on here to discuss things!

Also this is open to anyone who is in a dog related business not just dog walkers!


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Definitely a good opportunity to pick up new ideas I think. Especially for people who may be new to the industry, I should think people that have been doing it years have probably come across most ideas or strategies but you never know
.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I think a good one to start with is crates; do you use them or not? If you do, do you only take crate trained dogs?


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

As I said in the other thread, I didn't used to use crates in the car. However I do now and wouldn't ever not use them again. I find that even clients dogs who haven't been crate trained at home are happy enough in them on the way to a walk and often asleep in them on the way home!


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Cages definitely & from the start. It seemed much less hassle than harnesses and safer than other methods including the some of the harness. I couldn't take a dog in a car without restraint. 
I didn't feel like I liked the idea of more than one dog per crate either but may do that for dogs from the same family. I can't imagine driving along with the dogs in the back and they decide to have a slight scuffle, how distracting would that be?

I'm considering how to improve things, my current layout is back seats flattened, two smaller crates on the flattened part and a larger crate in the boot. They all fit in tightly but I can slide them in and out when needed. 
I want the crash tested crates but apparently you can't use them with the back seats folded and if I don't fold the seats I can only fit one crate in the car. Dilemma.


----------

